# BSI-Lagebericht: IT braucht Sicherheitsgurte und TÜV



## Newsfeed (3 März 2009)

Das BSI hat den dritten "Lagebericht zur IT-Sicherheit" veröffentlicht. Die Lage sei nach wie vor ernst, es gebe aber auch Anlass zur Hoffnung. Der Professionalisierung der Täter stehe ein gewachsenes Sicherheitsbewusstsein der Anwender gegenüber.

Weiterlesen...


----------

